
Show HN: A fun chore and routine management app for children - isaac_joon
https://joonapp.io/
======
isaac_joon
Hi HN! We made Joon with the goal of making chores and doing other to-dos fun
for children. Basically, the parent assigns and reviews tasks (that we call
quests). When the child completes them, they get coins and experience points
that allow them to buy items in-game and level up their characters.

Currently we are in beta and would love to hear any feedback!

